# Elegance 821i tye pressure



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello all,

My van is about 200kgms under the 5000 kgm limit.

I have tried several different tyre pressures and have now settled on 65psi all round.

What do the other 821i owners have in their tyres.

Neil


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

its not what other owners have in their tyres as there tyres may be different make than yours [what tyre do you have?]

The legal side says "on the tyre wall" their is the given recommend max pressure for a given axel load ie: 80psi @2400kg michelin xc camping tyres.
The new Agilis cp are lower pressure [65psi I think?]

if you have a accident and the police/vosa inspect the weight of your camper and check tyre pressures and they are wrong , your insurance may be invalid.

better safe than sorry , the new tyres are generally much quieter than old xc cp tyres.


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*Burstner 820i tyre pressures*

Hello Tramp,

Should have given that info first!! They are Michelin Agilis tyres and are rated to 80psi.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

What I and many others have done is to load your M/H to its normal touring weight, go along to a weigh bridge and have the front and rear axles weighed.

Ring the Michelin technical department with these weights and they will recommend what pressure you should be running at.
In my case it was well below the 80 psi max tyre pressure

Charlie


----------



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

our 748 had 60psi all round and drove bad,put 80 in the front as per manual and miles better(yes for the right tyres)


----------

